# Foros Oportunidades Laborales Ofertas de Trabajo  Oferta Laboral - Coordinador Comercial para Proyecto de Olivo en Tacna (Segunda Convocatoria)

## lralvares

El proyecto “*MEJORANDO LA COMPETITIVIDAD AGRO EMPRESARIAL DE PEQUEÑOS PRODUCTORES ORGANIZADOS DEL CULTIVO DE OLIVO, REGIÓN TACNA*” está realizando una segunda convocatoria de trabajo para cubrir el puesto de *Coordinador Comercial*.  
Ver detalles en imagen adjunta. 
Atte. 
Inform@cción  ConvocatoriaAdra.jpgTemas similares: Artículo: Siex usará red comercial de Cancillería para promover oferta exportable andina Oferta Laboral - Asesor Comercial para Proyecto de Olivo en Tacna Artículo: Segunda etapa de proyecto para reducir la pobreza de Sierra Exportadora y USAID tiene US$ 20 millones Ingeniero Agrónomo - Oferta Laboral MINAG entrega proyecto a la región Tacna para mejorar gestión del agua

----------

